# Welcome To My Nightmare



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Saw him at Cobo Hall back in the day.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

To quote some members here, "That is offensive! And get off my lawn, you little whipper snapper!"


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Well it's not Bible Quotes Now Is It?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Alice was one of the true rock and rollers of his time. Did some good stuff.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Alice was one of the true rock and rollers of his time. Did some good stuff.


Still does.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

First of the ShockRock bands


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Cold Ethyl, cold cold Ethyl...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Alice was one of the true rock and rollers of his time. Did some good stuff.


And a good and decent man. If you find yourself in Phoenix, visit his sports bar: Cooperstown. The food is a 3 (on a scale of 1-5), but for watching sports or people watching it is a 5+. And they have really good service plus live music. It is worth an evening.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

..We sweat and laugh and scream here...'cause life is just a dream here..


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

We got no class....we got no principals!


----------

